# FREE Oysters, FREE Oysters, FREE Oysters, on the half. Yee Haww



## BananaTom

*Laisseez le Bons Temps Rouler!!!!

Mike informed that they will start again on March 27th, Wednesday Nights will be back!!

YEE HAWW

Newbie FYI:

Forum member Mike aka LoupGarou, Food & Beverage Manager at The Hampton Inn, Hilton Garden Inn and Holiday Inn on Pensacola Beach developed a Wednesday Night tradition several years ago. 

Wow, this may be our 4th season, Cool.

Well any way, every Wednesday, at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, on Property at The Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach. Pool side and Gulf of Mexico view, Mike features all you can eat, Oysters on the Half. 

They start shucking around 3:30 pm and go until they run out, which is normally 8 to 9 pm.

Always make sure you tell the tenders you are a Forum Member for additional Wednesday Nights Specials and Features. This is a well attended event, and always a nice evening, and sunset.

Sure has been a suck butt long winter, Welcome Home Spring Time!!!



*


----------



## Emerald Ghost

I'm in.


----------



## rhinofish

That's real cool, wish I could make it.


----------



## jross31455

Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## J0nesi

Whats the catch?? I was tell my buddys about this and both said the same thing. "whats the catch? you cant just give away free oysters"


----------



## BananaTom

J0nesi said:


> Whats the catch?? I was tell my buddys about this and both said the same thing. "whats the catch? you cant just give away free oysters"


*Then come on out and see, "NO CATCH"*

*This will be the 4th season for this.*

*FREE ALL YOU CAN EAT OYSTERS ON THE HALF SHELL*

*If you don't believe, stay home, more for me. *


----------



## J0nesi

BananaTom said:


> *If you don't believe, stay home, more for me. *


 
hahaha!! this is what i said to my friends!!! see you guys there!


----------



## Dang Dang

Figures I have to work Wed night.


----------



## lastcast

How was it?


----------



## jjam

lastcast said:


> How was it?


Next Wed Skip, March 27

C-mon out so you won't have to ask brother.

Jimmy


----------



## Haulin' Ash

:thumbup: See you there Tom!


----------



## jspooney

I have tomorrow night free. I'm going to come check it out.


----------



## RednekNinji

Its the last night of our honeymoon in p'cola but the wife and I will be there! Yes im a newb so i was wonderin is there any special way to get round to the tiki hut? Just walk thru the hotel or any secret passwords I need to know???


----------



## RednekNinji

Oh and round what time is the best time to get there?
Sorry another noobie question


----------



## Haulin' Ash

It's easy to just walk around the west end of the hotel in between the hotel and Crabs. 

you will see the bar and gate.

The crowd seems to peak around 6:00 or so. Many will stop by Hemingway's on the way out there and grab some $1 fish tacos.


----------



## Flguy32514

Anyone wanna save me some oysters? lol, I'm stuck working ever wednesday till I find a better job or get vacation time ha


----------



## lastcast

jjam said:


> Next Wed Skip, March 27
> 
> C-mon out so you won't have to ask brother.
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy do you know where L.A. is? I'd need a camper, and days off:whistling:!


----------



## BananaTom

RednekNinji said:


> Its the last night of our honeymoon in p'cola but the wife and I will be there! ??


*It was nice meeting you and your bride yesterday, sorry I did not get to talk to you guys more.*

*Congrats on the marriage!!!*


----------



## Rooster21

Is this going on tonight?


----------



## Splittine

Calvin6 said:


> whats the catch?


None.


----------



## 2RC's II

You end up buying $40 in beer.


----------



## jjam

twodown said:


> You end up buying $40 in beer.


If you spend $40.00 in beer you better have change left over to hail a cab for safe escort back to port.

Been going there since opening night and never spent near that amount.

twodown, 

I'll buy your first 2 beers if you come out, say hi and share a few fish tales with us!

See ya'll there!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom

twodown said:


> You end up buying $40 in beer.


Not if they know you Are PFF associated.


----------



## 2RC's II

jjam said:


> If you spend $40.00 in beer you better have change left over to hail a cab for safe escort back to port.
> 
> Been going there since opening night and never spent near that amount.
> 
> twodown,
> 
> I'll buy your first 2 beers if you come out, say hi and share a few fish tales with us!
> 
> See ya'll there!:thumbup:
> 
> Jimmy


Ok. before everyone starts pouring on.....that was tongue in cheek. I have been there many times. It's a great deal. Normally not crowded and the half shells are good. Fix your on sauce...I prefer mine naked.... Jump the fence enjoy some shells and the sunset have a couple of drafts or get a room at the Hampton should you over extended yourself. Sorry if I offended you guy's. You are great and this is a great thing you do each year. I fully support anything going on at the beach....for the most part.


----------



## jjam

twodown said:


> Ok. before everyone starts pouring on.....that was tongue in cheek. I have been there many times. It's a great deal. Normally not crowded and the half shells are good. Fix your on sauce...I prefer mine naked.... Jump the fence enjoy some shells and the sunset have a couple of drafts or get a room at the Hampton should you over extended yourself. Sorry if I offended you guy's. You are great and this is a great thing you do each year. I fully support anything going on at the beach....for the most part.


No offense taken twodown, 

Thanks for bumping the thread as this is a good opportunity to eat FREE Oysters and visit with awesome forum friends.

Again, see ya'll there!

Jimmy


----------



## deckhand

Ok guy's looks like I may finally get to try this unbelievable deal Wednesday! Hope to meet some new PFF members over a cold beverage.


----------



## OP-FOR

Gin and I will be there Wednesday. See you all there.


----------



## deckhand

I lied! Work obligation late tomorrow (as usual)! Guess if I keep trying I'll get there! Ya'll have fun and be safe!


----------



## jjam

Gonna be an awesome sunset over Gilligan's Tiki Hut tomorrow serving FREE Oysters with the best of the best folks telling dem' fish stories ol' past...

I'll start it off NOW, strap on those 90+ mile on steroids spectacles and see me catching BIG TUNA at dem' rigs called de' Marlin and such, cause that's where I'll be!

See ya'll next week for full story how we caught all dem' tuna and I will share some sushi cause I love you all. :thumbup:

Cheers! Gonna miss de' toast,,,,Gilligan's de' bestest!!

Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom

*Just confirmed!!*

*With permission of management.*

*We will have a grill tonight, so bring something to throw on it if you so desire!!*


----------



## Drone82

I don't think I can make it out tonight, but will shoot for next week. Would love to meet some of yall and put a face to the name!


----------



## OP-FOR

We are here!


----------



## OP-FOR

Plate of four oysters at a time! Eat a plate another takes it place! All of the fixings too!


----------



## OP-FOR

You missed this!


----------



## rynscull79

Still going on?


----------



## BananaTom

rynscull79 said:


> Still going on?


*Every Wednesday, many are there, not always bumped to the top.*


----------



## rynscull79

Thanks! Just didn't want to drive from Molino to find out this event no longer takes place. Hope to be there tonight.


----------



## BananaTom

*MarshRat89 will be the newest to Free Oyster Night, tonight.

Vacationing on Perdido from Louisiana, a visitor from "Salty Cajun"*

http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8437


----------



## surftele

I will be there with the Missus...


----------



## BananaTom

surftele said:


> I will be there with the Missus...


*Great first post!!!*


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

how have I never seen this post! I'm not in pcola during the week any more but I will definitely be at one of these in july


----------



## surftele

It is also posted on the hotel's site for the world to see, just in case you thought it was a special treat for forum members...but, free oysters and sunshine...that's what I'm talkin' about...


----------



## BananaTom

surftele said:


> It is also posted on the hotel's site for the world to see, just in case you thought it was a special treat for forum members...but, free oysters and sunshine...that's what I'm talkin' about...


*When this was started 4 years ago, it was posted all over the beach, and no one came. Then it was posted here, on the PFF, and it took off.*

*So no, this is not special to the forum only, however; make sure you tell the tenders your are forum members.*

*Just like the dollar fish tacos at Hemingways, not special to the forum, but many stop and eat some on the way to oysters for desert*


----------



## BananaTom

*PS: Steph n Leo are bringing the grill tonight, so pack something to throw on it, if you are so inclined!!!*


----------



## Gopumas78

Headed out, looks like a great time and some good eatin'!


----------



## THE Bull Gator

What's this about $1 fish tacos at Hemingway's?.....


----------



## BananaTom

THE Bull Gator said:


> What's this about $1 fish tacos at Hemingway's?.....


*Every Wednesday, go there, order at the bar, and eat as many as you want. It is Tilapia fish, but still good. You should call to make sure, before you make the trip. As I have only gone a few times last year.*

*Have not been there this year, but I know others that have, and do.*


----------



## THE Bull Gator

Sounds good. I appreciate it!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

*We are bringin the grill tonight.*

Leo has a birthday this weekend so I am bringing a cake too. Bring something to throw on the grill if you want. Hope to see everyone out there!


----------



## OP-FOR

Gin and I are in again.


----------



## Jrunner24

Is this happen again this wednesday?


----------



## corrinas2

Yes every wed.


----------



## Sea Rover

Going to try and make it this Wednesday. Having a family beach day.


----------



## BananaTom

*FYI, Leapin' Leah made an appearance last night. *

*It was awesome to see her again!!!*


----------



## daveinpa

Last year I was staying at the Hampton on the beach and all these people showed up and started thowing all kind of goodies on a grill. Looked like a lot of fun. When i got back to PA I googled a kayak I was looking for and it took me to this site. I started looking around on the site and found the info about you guys getting together at the Hampton and it all started to make sence. I was down there again last week but didn't a group that looked like it may be from the site. Next time down I will check in here before I go. Oysters were great!!!!

One these times when I get down there I will have to try to do some fishing.


----------



## BananaTom

daveinpa said:


> I was down there again last week but didn't a group that looked like it may be from the site. Next time down I will check in here before I go. Oysters were great!!!!
> 
> One these times when I get down there I will have to try to do some fishing.


*The group last week was small, but we were there. ost of us were dressed from work, and the girls were fancied up for a birthday event later that evening. *

*It was an off week, because the the Grill Masters were out of country.*

*Tonight, is a Grill Night, they made it back into the USA!!!*

*Always ask the tenders, if we are there, they know who's who*


----------



## BananaTom

daveinpa said:


> One these times when I get down there I will have to try to do some fishing.


*PS: Welcome to the PFF*


----------



## OP-FOR

Dang! Gin and I will not be making it. But next weekend 8-7 will be there!!!!!!


----------



## OP-FOR

I meant next wednesday


----------



## BananaTom

*The Grill Masters will be at it tonight. *

*Bring something to throw on it, if you are so inclined to do.*


----------



## Loruna

Cool beans, looking forward to seeing some folks tomorrow!


----------



## BananaTom

Loruna said:


> Cool beans, looking forward to seeing some folks tomorrow!


*Tonight, Tonight!! No one will be there tomorrow. This is a Wednesday NIght thing, every WED.*


----------



## MrPhoShiz

ill be there next wednesday, maybe hahah ive had a craving for some oysters.


----------



## jjam

Stephanie & Leo will have bar side grill fired up and grilling many yummy parcels such as mingo tacos so, if you want to add to the grill, bring it on. 

See ya'll on de' beach behind the Hampton.

Jimmy


----------

